# Removing door panel



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Help Removing door panel needed*

I searched but got no detailed info... I have removed all the bolts that I can see around the door panel and unscrewed the golden screw by the lock and I cant get my driver's side door panel off. It appears that the only thing holding it on is the window crank. I can't remove this because I dont know how. Do you just pull it off? I am scared that when I remove the panel the glass will fall out? Is it bolted in a different way or will it come off with the door panel. Please help quickly because I am doing this now.I have a 93 XE without power windows (duh) Thanks


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

ON the window crank its self, there is a small kinda clip that you can reach with a angeled pair of needle nose pliers, dont loose it or you wont pute your window crank back on.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah, you need something to grab that pin thing with. it's kinda "U" shaped. i usually use a really small allen wrench.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks, I managed to get the panel off to look at my speakers and to remove the base of the mirror that I am going to replace. Getting the panel back on was very fiddley. I am having trouble getting the pin to go back through the crank with the black washer in place. I just left the washer off until I get the mirror that I am buying off of someone on the boards. Any tips on how to get that pin back in with the washer on?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

IIRC, you put the plastic washer on the splined crank rod and then put the crank itself on with the clip on it, and just press it on. For future use buy one of those clip removal tools, they're like $3 and you can get them at any parts store, it's a lot easier using one of those.


----------

